# هل النقود هي سبب مشاكل العالم ؟



## وليم تل (10 مارس 2009)

هل النقود هي سبب مشاكل العالم ؟








النقود وما أدراك ما النقود. كم هي المشاكل التي حصلت بسبب النقود وكم هي المشاكل التي انحلت أيضاً بسبب النقود. لكن هل للنقود كل هذا التأثير على الانسان ؟ هل هي بالفعل النقود ام أنه يوجد شيئ آخر ؟ تخيل العالم بدون نقود ولكن مع … حسنات ! بدلاً من أن يكون لكل انسان رصيد في البنك مثلاً يكون له رصيد حسنات بامكانه ان يطلّع عليه ويفحص كم يوجد معه. هل تريد أن تشتري شيئ ؟ اذاً تدفع بالحسنات - مثلا رغيف الخبز 3 حسنات, لتر بنزين 5 حسنات, لابتوب 300 حسنة, سيارة 2000 حسنة, رحلة الى جزر الهاواي 500 حسنة, تكاليف الزواج 1200 حسنة, قط سيامي فخم 130 حسنة, عقد ذهب 200 حسنة … الخ.








الآن تخيّل العالم كيف سيكون ! ستجد كل الناس من السباقين الى عمل الخير. ستخرج من البيت وكلما لاقيت أحداً سيتبسّم بوجهك ويسألك كيف حالك وكيف حال أهلك ويقترح عليك مساعدته بل يريد أن يخدمك, كل هذا حتى يحصل على المزيد من الحسنات. ستجد ان الخير انتشر في العالم وأصبح الناس يعيشون في ظل مشاعر الأخوة والمحبة والتسامح.







الان تخيّل حالة أخرى نستبدل بها النقود بالسيئات ! علبة كوكا كولا 3 سيئات, اتصال انترنت شهري 50 سيئة, ترخيص منتدى 150 سيئة, دواء للصداع 20 سيئة, خروف للعيد 500 سيئة. اقتل 50 رجل ستصبح مليونير ! خلال سنوات قليلة ستجد ان الجنس البشري في خطر الانقراض.







ماذا تغير اذاً ؟ في جميع الحالات توجد عندنا وسيلة وهي النقود أو الحسنات أو السيئات. نستنتج من هذا الشيئ أن الانسان لا يهمه ما هي الوسيلة, لا يهمه هل يدفع مقابل سلعة معينّة بالنقود أو بالحسنات أو بالسيئات ولكن ما يهمه هو الحصول على السلعة ! المشكلة هي في مصطلح (الحصول) وليس في مصطلح (الوسيلة).



لو قمنا الان بتحليل مصطلح (الحصول) سنصل الى مصطلح اخر وهو (القناعة) - هل يرضى الانسان بما قسمه لة رب المجد ؟ هذا السؤال هو لبّ القضية. الانسان لا يقتنع ولا يرضى بما عنده ودائما يريد أكثر وأكثر:



جورج مثلاً عنده كرت شاشة



GeForce 8600 GTS



لكنه يريد الان



GeForce 8800 Ultra



ليس لأن كرت الشاشة الذي عنده غير جيّد بل لأنه يوجد أفضل منه. مايكل مثلاً يريد سيارة أفخم من سيارته الحالية لأن جاره وليم اشترى سيارة جديدة فخمة جدا. فادى يرد أن يشتري موبيل جديد لانه موبيلة الحالي لا يوجد به كاميرا رغم عدم احتياجه للكاميرا. 







هنا تكمن المشكلة, الأغلب لا يكتفون بما عندهم ويريدون المزيد وهم على استعداد ليدفعون مقابل هذا الشيئ الجديد بالنقود أو بالحسنات أو بالسيئات - المهم هو الحصول على هذا الشيئ الجديد ! نلاحظ اذاً أنّ المشكلة ليست النقود بل المشكلة هي في الانسان, في نفسه, في عقله, في تفكيره, في قلبه !







هذه المشكلة تتفاقم عندما تصبح حياة الانسان قائمة على مصطلح (الحصول) فقط. في هذه الحالة سنصل الى مصطلح جديد وهو (الطمع) وهنالك رواية عن الطمع حيث يحكى أنّ ثلاثة رجال وجدوا كنزاً واتفقوا على تقسيمه بينهم بالتساوي وقبل تقسيمه شعروا بالجوع فأرسلوا رجلاً منهم ليشتري لهم طعاماً. أثناء عودته وضع لهم سما في الطعام حتى يكون الكنز من نصيبه فقط وفي نفس الوقت اتفق صاحبيه على قتله عند عودته حتى يكون الكنز من نصيبهم فقط. عندما عاد الرجل مع الطعام المسموم قام صاحبيه بقتله وبعدها جلسوا لتناول الطعام فماتوا من السم. هذا ما يحصل اليوم في العالم - زوبعة داخل فنجان, قتل, نهب, غش, ظلم …. كل هذا بسبب الطمع والرغبة في الحصول على المزيد.







خلاصة القول: استعمل النقود حتى تحصل على ما تحتاجه لتعيش بكرامة واذا تبقى معك فائض من النقود قم بالتصّدق أو اصرفها على مشاريع خيرية تكسب من خلالها الحسنات حتى بعد موتك. لا تحلم في الدنيا, احلم في الآخرة. النقود هي مجرّد قطع ورقية لن تستغني من ورائها. الغنى الحقيقي هو في راحة النفس وسلامة العقل و اطمئنان القلب.







اذا قال لك أحد أنّ مشاكل العالم هي بسبب النقود فقل له (لا) وضع يدك اليسرى على قلبك ويدك اليمنى على رأسك 



وتذكر ان الغنى الحقيقي هو في راحة النفس وسلامة العقل و اطمئنان القلب



ارجو من كل من يقرأ الموضوع الاجابة على السؤال من وجهة نظره الشخصية......​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا استاذ وليم
الفلوس وسيلة مش غاية 
يعني الانسان العاقل بتبقي بالنسبالة وسيلة لتحقيق اهداف ولكن ليست غاية يعيش ليحق غايتة بجمعها

وردي علي سؤالك

لا طبعا مش الفلوس هي المشكلة لكن المشكلة في العقول اللي بتغرها الفلوس
وبيبقي دة اهتمامها الاول في الحياة وممكن تخسر انسان لاخية الانسان بسببها 


لكن اللي هيستعملها صح ومش هتكون هي الاهتمام الاول بالنسبالة  هيكون حياتة جميلة

بحيك علي الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

وليم تل

الغنى الحقيقى هو في السلام الداخلي

الذي نكتسبه من خلال معاملتنا لاخينا الانسان

الغنى الحقيقي هو جمال الروح مقولة كنا نسمعها

 في الماضي من جداتنا وامهاتنا  وكنا نشعر حين سماعها..

 انها مقولة جوفاء  يردن بها مواساة الصغيرات في العائلة ..

ذوات الجمال البسيط او المحدود  لكن بمرور السنوات..

 اخيرااا ادركنا قيمة تلك الحكمة..

واخيرا" اجسدانا كما قال الكتاب المقدس مسكن للروح القدس..

وليست مسكنا للأهواء والنزوات التي نحققها بواسطة المال..

شكرااااااااا اخي ..موضوع بغاية الروعة

دمت بود

سلام المسيح


----------



## ponponayah (10 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووووووووى
فى ناس عندها الفلوس كل حاجة وعايشة علشان تجمعها 
ومبتفتكرش ربنا خالص
وفى ناس الفلوس عندها عبارة عن حاجة عادية مبتهتمش بانها تجمع
بس الفلوس مش مشكلة المشكلة فينا احنا بنفكر ازاى فيها


----------



## anosh (10 مارس 2009)

*الفلوس فعلا وسيله مش غايه 
هى مش هدف لينا فى حياتنا خالص لكن 
هى مش اكتر من وسيله بنستخدمها لتلبية احتياجتنا اليوميه

لكن بصراحه ياما الفلوس بتحرم نفوس

ياما ناس بتفقد اغلى حب فى حياتها لان معهاش امكانيات و ده مش ذنبه ده ذنب زمن و عالم مالناش فيه مكان 

ياما مريض بيموت لانه ماعندهوش تمن العلاج 

و ياما ناس بتسرق لان معندهاش مال 

و ياما و ياما .............................................................

بس لحد امتى الفلوس هاتحرم النفوس  ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مارس 2009)

فعلا الفلوس مجرد وسيله ليس الا
وزي ما قولت الانسان هو اللي بيعمل المشاكل لنفسه بنفسه
مش اي شئ تاني
موضوع رائع وهادف يا زعيم
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2009)

فعلا يا وليم 

الفلوس اصبحت جزء كبير جدا من مشاكل العالم 

موضوع هام جدا يا وليم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع


 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا استاذ وليم
> الفلوس وسيلة مش غاية
> يعني الانسان العاقل بتبقي بالنسبالة وسيلة لتحقيق اهداف ولكن ليست غاية يعيش ليحق غايتة بجمعها
> 
> ...



حقا راجعة ليسوع
أن الفلوس وسيلة لتحقيق هدف وليست غاية
والمشكلة الحقيقية فى النفوس الجامحة للطمع وحب الذات
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ورأيك السديد الذى احترمة واجلة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Raymond (13 مارس 2009)

ياباشا علي رأي المغني الشعبي اللي مش فاكر اسمه :hlp:
بيقولك
معاك فلوس تدوس و الناس تحضن تبوس 30:30:

اللهث وراء المادة هو أفة هذا العصر فعلا .. 

مشكور حبيبي عالموضوع :Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## وليم تل (16 مارس 2009)

حقا الروعة من روعتك
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
وردك الرائع والقيم
ودمت بود​


----------



## SALVATION (17 مارس 2009)

_



استعمل النقود حتى تحصل على ما تحتاجه لتعيش بكرامة واذا تبقى معك فائض من النقود قم بالتصّدق أو اصرفها على مشاريع خيرية تكسب من خلالها الحسنات حتى بعد موتك. لا تحلم في الدنيا, احلم في الآخرة. النقود هي مجرّد قطع ورقية لن تستغني من ورائها. الغنى الحقيقي هو في راحة النفس وسلامة العقل و اطمئنان القلب.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا وليم لموضوعك الرائع
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك

​_


----------



## وليم تل (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا بونبوناية
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ورأيك الرائع والسديد
ودمتى بود​


----------



## هاتشو (18 مارس 2009)

استاذ ويليم موضوعك جد حساس بس انا بقول ان الفلوس تشكل 50%من اسباب الحياه والعيش احيانا زياده الفلوس سبب راحه الشخص وسعادته وسعاده اسرته وسعاده كثير من الناس واحيانا العكس ولما تقل الفلوس بتسبب ضياع اسر وانحراف كثير من الاسر وفي النهايه كل شي عايد الى ضمير الشخص ومبادئه سواء في قله الفلوس ولا كثرها وشكرا


----------



## وليم تل (21 مارس 2009)

> و ياما ناس بتسرق لان معندهاش مال
> 
> و ياما و ياما .................................................. ...........
> 
> بس لحد امتى الفلوس هاتحرم النفوس



حقا انوش
الى متى نكون عبيد للفلوس !!!!!!
واقولها بصدق عندما تتغلغل المحبة داخل قلوبنا
ونعى جيدا ان الصديق والجار والحبيب بل وكل انسان 
هو قيمة جوهرية اهم من الفلوس هنا فقط لن نجد 
فقيرا او معدما واحدا وسيخلوا العالم من الجريمة والحروب
عندما يعطى من معة لمن ليس معة ويؤمن ان ما معة من مال
هى عطية ربانية وعلية ان يفرغها فى المكان الصحيح بدلا من ان تكون نقمة
علية وعلى من حولة وتتحول لاداة للكرة والبغضاء وتفكك افراد المجتمع 
هنا وهنا فقط ستكون الفلوس وسيلة لاسعاد البشرية جمعاء
وشكرا انوش
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 مارس 2009)

كل اللى اتقال صح بس

بس انا ليا راى مختلف شويه

انا واحد من الناس مش هقولك بعمل خير ولا ولا الكلام ده كله

بس هقولك حاجه واحده انا بنزل كل يوم من بيتنا الساعه 3 عصرا برجع 4 فجرا

ومع ذلك متطلبات الحياه اكتر بكتيير من اللى انا بشتغل بيه بس هو الراجل قالها قبل ما يموت ( مفيش فايده)

صدقنى بجد مفيش فايده

ردى على سوالك من وجهة نظرى اه بنسبة 80 فى الميه مشاكل العالم هتتحل بالفلوس

الفلوس  دى لو كانت معايا كتيير كانت عملت حاجات كتيير جدا

مكنتش الانسانه اللى اخترتها سابتنى دى ابسط حاجه ممكن اقولها لكن لو حبيت تعرف تانى ابقى هات ورقه وقلم واكتب ورايا

بلاش بجد نجيب سيرة الفلوس عشان الواحد ميتعبش اكتر مهو تعبان

موضوع رائع لشخص رائع 

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع 
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
وردودك الايجابية والصائبة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ورأيك القيم
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2009)

raymond قال:


> ياباشا علي رأي المغني الشعبي اللي مش فاكر اسمه :hlp:
> بيقولك
> معاك فلوس تدوس و الناس تحضن تبوس 30:30:
> 
> ...



اخى الحبيب ريمون
رغم اهمية الفلوس لكن صدقنى عمرها ما بتعمل انسان
ولكن المحبة مع القناعة هى فعلا كنز لا يفنى
واهم شىء اننا نكون نتمتع بشخصية محترمة متفائلة وطموحة دائما
من هنا نستطيع ان نوجد افلوس ونستخدمها الاستخدام الصحيح
اما اذا دوسنا على الناس بفلوسنا مصيرنا فى يوم ها ننداس
وشكرا على مرورك العطر اللى وحشنى كتير
ودمت بود​


----------



## happy angel (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (28 مارس 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
تونى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## لي شربل (28 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو وليم ع ها الموضوع الحلو 
بدي اساءل سؤال هل المال يمنع المرض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أو يمنع الموت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أو يمنع أن تفقد من تحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أو يمنحك الاحترام بوسط سوق المال والبيع والشراء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الانسان يمرض مهما امتلئت خزائنه ويموت ولو ملئت كنوزه خزائن الأرض
ويفقد من يحب لو لم تحبو او ماتت او مرضت مرض عضال يجعلها لا تدري فيه .
ولا تمنح الاحترام فكل غني هونيك  اغنى منو .
وحده الرب حل كل ضيقاتنا بالامتلاء بالرب والمحبة والقناعة  
لأنم كنوز الحياة الروحية مع الرب .
 معو تحتمل الامراض بفرح وتنتظر تعزيات الرب 
تفرح بالموت لانو انتقال لاحضان الرب والقديسين 
المحبة تحتمل كل الاشيا مشان هيك تقدر  تحترم وتحبم الجميع و تنال احترامهم
 لانك تتعامل معهم بمحبة رب المجد .
لهيك بقدر بكل ثقة بالرب اقول الاموال نعم سبب مشكلات العالم .......
لكن درب القداسة يمنح الحلول الروحية والمنطقية لكل هي المشكلات .
الله معك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك .*​


----------



## لؤي حداد (28 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> هل النقود هي سبب مشاكل العالم ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا على الكلام الحلو


----------



## وليم تل (31 مارس 2009)

اخى الحبيب هاتشو
اسعدنى جدا تواجدك فى صفحتى
خاصة وانها اول مشاركة لك فى المنتدى
وعجبنى رأيك القيم جدا فأذا مات الضمير مات كل شىء حولة
وشكرا على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووووووووى
فى ناس عندها الفلوس كل حاجة وعايشة علشان تجمعها 
ومبتفتكرش ربنا خالص
وفى ناس الفلوس عندها عبارة عن حاجة عادية مبتهتمش بانها تجمع
بس الفلوس مش مشكلة المشكلة فينا احنا بنفكر ازاى فيها


----------



## lion_heart (1 أبريل 2009)

ماذا لو ربحت العالم كله و خسرت نفسك 

على ما اعتقد الحب و السعادة اهم من اموال الدنيا كلها 

و السيد المسيح ادانا مثل واضح جدا عن الموضوع ده


    [SIZE=-2]19[/SIZE] كان انسان غني وكان يلبس الارجوان والبز وهو يتنعم كل يوم مترفها.[SIZE=-2]20 وكان مسكين اسمه لعازر الذي طرح عند بابه مضروبا بالقروح.[/SIZE]<A name=ver21> [SIZE=-2]21[/SIZE] ويشتهي ان يشبع من الفتات الساقط من مائدة الغني.بل كانت الكلاب تأتي وتلحس قروحه.<A name=ver22> [SIZE=-2]22[/SIZE] فمات المسكين وحملته الملائكة الى حضن ابراهيم.ومات الغني ايضا ودفن.<A name=ver23> [SIZE=-2]23[/SIZE] فرفع عينيه في الهاوية وهو في العذاب ورأى ابراهيم من بعيد ولعازر في حضنه.<A name=ver24> [SIZE=-2]24[/SIZE] فنادى وقال يا ابي ابراهيم ارحمني وارسل لعازر ليبل طرف اصبعه بماء ويبرّد لساني لاني معذب في هذا اللهيب.<A name=ver25> [SIZE=-2]25[/SIZE] فقال ابراهيم يا ابني اذكر انك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك وكذلك لعازر البلايا.والآن هو يتعزى وانت تتعذب.<A name=ver26> [SIZE=-2]26[/SIZE] وفوق هذا كله بيننا وبينكم هوّة عظيمة قد أثبتت حتى ان الذين يريدون العبور من ههنا اليكم لا يقدرون ولا الذين من هناك يجتازون الينا.<A name=ver27> [SIZE=-2]27[/SIZE] فقال اسألك اذا يا ابت ان ترسله الى بيت ابي.<A name=ver28> [SIZE=-2]28[/SIZE] لان لي خمسة اخوة.حتى يشهد لهم لكي لا يأتوا هم ايضا الى موضع العذاب هذا.<A name=ver29> [SIZE=-2]29[/SIZE] قال له ابراهيم عندهم موسى والانبياء.ليسمعوا منهم.<A name=ver30> [SIZE=-2]30[/SIZE] فقال لا يا ابي ابراهيم.بل اذا مضى اليهم واحد من الاموات يتوبون.<A name=ver31> [SIZE=-2]31[/SIZE] فقال له ان كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والانبياء ولا ان قام واحد من الاموات يصدقون​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> كل اللى اتقال صح بس
> 
> بس انا ليا راى مختلف شويه
> 
> ...



حقا اخى الحبيب مينا
الفلوس اصبحت هى كل شىء فى هذا الزمن
حيث انعدم الضمير والجشع اصبح سمة العصر
وبسبها يخسر الاخ اخوة ومن الممكن ابوة وامة 
ويخسر الاحبة بعضهم لعدم استطاعتهم تأثيث بيتهم
حتى تغالينا فى طلباتنا عندما يتقدم خطيب حيث
خلت من قلوبنا الرحمة والحب وحل محلها الانا
ولكن رغم كل هذا فنحن بالامل نعيش فقد تصحوا الضمائر الميتة يوما
ولا يتحكم صاحب المال ويستنزف عرق البشر باموال هزيلة
ويعطى الغنى جزء من مالة للفقير وتعود المحبة مرة اخرى بين البشر
فصدقنى طالما هناك حياة علينا الا نفقد الامل حتى لا تتوة منا
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا هابى انجل
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو وليم ع ها الموضوع الحلو
> بدي اساءل سؤال هل المال يمنع المرض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أو يمنع الموت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أو يمنع أن تفقد من تحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



حقا لى شربل
رد ايجابى اكثر من رائع
وليس لى تعليق سوا ان احييكى على رجاحة
عقلك واسلوبك السلس الجميل وعمق ايمانك
واللهجة اللبنانية التى اشعر بها كما لو كانت ترنم فى اذنى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2009)

*أنا بشوف أن الفلوس زيها زى أى شىء فى الدنيا ممكن استخدامها فى الخير أو فى الشر .. ممكن تبقى نعمه أو نقمه .. لازم الانسان يحسن استخدامها .. والاهم أنها دايماً تبقى مجرد وسيله مش هدف .
ميرسى يا وليم على موضوعك الجميل*


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

انا شايف ان محبة المال
اصل لكل الشرور زى ما ربنا قال
شكرا يا ولى
على الموضوع الرائع 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا نيرمين
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ورأيك الايجابى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يسوع ربى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
وافادتك الجميلة
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
دونا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
وردك الايجابى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاحلى
لؤى حداد
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 أبريل 2009)

> وتذكر ان الغنى الحقيقي هو في راحة النفس وسلامة العقل و اطمئنان القلب


 
هو ده الكلام بجد
اي فايدة الفلوس اذا معندنا راحة البال

مرسي عالموضوع الجميل
بركة المسيح ترعاك​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

موضوع ممتاز يا زعيم ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جوجو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
وافادتك الجميلة
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا بنوتة
على مرورك العطر زتزاصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 أبريل 2009)

*عندك حق استاذى العزيز 

زى ما الفلوس ممكن نستخدمها وتكون وسيلة 

للشر 

ممكن نستخدمها فى عمل الخير

وارضاء ربنا مش يكون كل همنا 

بس الاكل والشرب لان رب المجد قال انظروا لسنابل القمح 

ولطيور السماء المشكلة اننا نثق تمام الثقة فى ربنا 

انه هو وحدة الى خلقنا وهو وحدة الى يقدر يسدد احتياجتنا 

مرسية يا استاذنا العزيز على جمال الموضوع ​*


----------



## just member (21 أبريل 2009)

*اخى العزيز وليم *
*اولا بشكرك على موضوعك الرائع *
*لكن كرأى الشخصى انها فعلا وسيلة مساعدة لا اكثر وليست هى غاية منشان الناس تدور على جمعها ولا تطمح للجنون*
*اقول الجنون لانة الطريق الوحيد للنقود*
*لانة ديما بيسبب عدم راحة بال وقلق*
**
*بس فى مشكلة صغيرة حابب القى عليها الضوء*
*ان النقود هلا وسيلة والناس عارفة هيك *
*طيب شو اللى بيدفعهم لحب امتلاكها*
*مع انها وجدت لكى تصرف وتمشى الحال يعنى *
*الناس مغلوبة اكتير على أمرها من افعال الشيطان واللى مو سايب اى شيء والا استغلة ضد ابناء الله *
*وللأسف احنا بنقع*
*لازم فعلا نخلى بالنا من هيك ونرتقى بمستوانا اكثر *
*ونعلم ونتعلم ما علينا امتلاكة ويكون غالى على قلوبنا*
*الاكثر من مضحك هلا انى فاكر مثال انجليزى بيحكى *
*(no money no woman no problems)*
**
*لانى معتقدش انها غاية اكتر ماهى وسيلة*
*وهاد رأيى شخصى وشكرا ليك وليم اسعدنى كثيرا موضوعك*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جورجينا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا انجى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ورأيك الصائب
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (24 أبريل 2009)

الفلوس وسيله فقط وليست هى الهدف الاساسى الذى نعيش ل أجل جمعه وفى اخر الامر نتمثل بالغنى الغبى 
ميرسى خالص استاذ وليم هلى الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## وليم تل (27 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *اخى العزيز وليم *
> *اولا بشكرك على موضوعك الرائع *
> *لكن كرأى الشخصى انها فعلا وسيلة مساعدة لا اكثر وليست هى غاية منشان الناس تدور على جمعها ولا تطمح للجنون*
> *اقول الجنون لانة الطريق الوحيد للنقود*
> ...



حقا جوجو
هذة المقولة فأن لم تتواجد الفلوس فلن تجد المرأة التى تصبح شريكة حياتك
وبالتالى ستتواجد المشاكل ولكن لا تنسى ان الانسان بعملة وجهدة هو مصدر المال
ولكن المهم بل الاهم هو القناعة بما معة من نقود وكيفية استغلالها فى الطريق الصحيح
بعيدا عن المهاترات والاسراف المظهرى الزائد عن الحد وكل حسب امكانياتة
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ورأيك القيم
ودمت بود

​


----------



## وليم تل (28 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع 
ميمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------

